# ice fishing the Red in F/M



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

Any of you experienced at ice fishing on the Red? If so, where are the good places to look for fish, up or downstream of snags? at creek confluences? or just anywhere? Any suggestions on bait or other tackle needs? I'm willing to go for anything that will bite, but I suppose walleye, northerns, & panfish would be the best, and perhaps cats if they will bite.

Thanks


----------

